# Colour Testing Results What does it mean



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I think you need to learn about basic horse colors. He will throw always Base black(which does not mean the foal WILL be black, just won't be base red (e))). 

He will throw the agouti gene (A) half the time.... creating bay. 

He will throw the creme (CR) half the time. 

He will throw silver (Z) half the time. 

Some of the genes could be linked on an allele, or not. 

The only guarantee is that he can't have a red based foal. No chestnut, no palomino. 

What the mare brings to the table could add other genes, which is why a good basic knowledge of color genetics for you would be helpful.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

fengirl said:


> So I have just has my Gypsy Cob tested for PSSM (negative) and thought I'd get the colour modifiers tested as well, he was sold to me a silver and white dapple.
> 
> The results that just come back are
> 
> ...


Aa is not red, it's agouti.

I'm not an expert but I think I understand the basics. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong, I'm thinking that your boy is a buckskin silver dapple with whatever white markings. He will always throw black which will dominate any chestnut color he is bred to. If he is bred to a chestnut mare, the offspring will be phenotypically bay or black base but genetically carry red. He will have 50% chance of throwing agouti, 50% chance of throwing creme, and 50% chance of throwing silver.


----------



## Dwarf (Jun 26, 2014)

Dehda laid it out well. I'll add that his color would be called some variation of 'silver buckskin' based off those genes.

Silver on a buckskin is an unusual combo and I'd be very interested in seeing pictures of him if you don't mind sharing!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dehda01 said:


> He will throw the agouti gene (A) half the time





LoriF said:


> Aa is not red, it's agouti.
> 
> He will have 50% chance of throwing agouti


All horses have 2 copies of agouti (unless there is literally a part of the gene missing, which may be possible but is very, very unlikely). 

Agouti works together with extension (E/e) to create a base color. "A" is dominant agouti, which restricts black pigment to the points. This makes bay when it goes along with at least one dominant extension (EE AA or Ee Aa). "a" is recessive agouti, which does not restrict black pigment. Two recessive agouti plus at least one dominant extension makes black (E? aa). Agouti in either form does NOT affect red pigment, so a chestnut/sorrel horse can be ee AA, ee Aa, or ee aa and will still look red.


----------



## fengirl (Sep 7, 2017)

This is my colt









The Sire









and the best picture I have of the Dam with my colt as a foal


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

phantomhorse13 said:


> All horses have 2 copies of agouti (unless there is literally a part of the gene missing, which may be possible but is very, very unlikely).
> 
> Agouti works together with extension (E/e) to create a base color. "A" is dominant agouti, which restricts black pigment to the points. This makes bay when it goes along with at least one dominant extension (EE AA or Ee Aa). "a" is recessive agouti, which does not restrict black pigment. Two recessive agouti plus at least one dominant extension makes black (E? aa). Agouti in either form does NOT affect red pigment, so a chestnut/sorrel horse can be ee AA, ee Aa, or ee aa and will still look red.


Maybe a better way to say it is that he would have a 50% chance of throwing dominant agouti? I didn't mean to imply that a horse does not carry agouti at all. I do know that agouti does not affect red phenotypically. As he is EE he will never have a chance of throwing a foal that is red but a foal certainly can carry red if bred to a red mare or a mare that can possibly throw red.


----------



## fengirl (Sep 7, 2017)

This is my colt










The Sire









Dam and My Colt


----------



## fengirl (Sep 7, 2017)

imgbox - fast, simple image host


----------



## fengirl (Sep 7, 2017)

being thick how do i post the pictures


----------



## fengirl (Sep 7, 2017)

Dam and my colt as a foal


----------



## fengirl (Sep 7, 2017)

my colt


----------



## fengirl (Sep 7, 2017)

Sire


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

(A)is considered an active agouti gene. (a)in an inactivated gene. 

I have been taught in my genetic classes to think of them as moots for ease of figuring genotype. But making sure they are written properly. Sorry if I regressed


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

All I can add is to avoid mating to a horse with a silver gene, as you could get offspring with two silver genes (homozygous for silver). They tend to have eye defects.


----------

